# Wpa psk



## Full Flavor (16 November 2009)

Ich hab gestern versucht bei einem Freund eine WLAN verbindung zwischen einem Netbook mit Windows 7 Starter und einem Speedport WLAN router (hab mir leider nicht gemerkt welcher das war!!!) herzustellen. Ich habe das WLAN im speedport aktiviert und einen WPA2 PSK schlüssel vergeben. Ich wollte mich anmelden, wurde nicht nach dem Passwort gefragt und die Verbindung ist gescheitert. Ohne WPA PSK konnte ich jedoch eine Verbindung herstellen. Bei mir zuhause konnte ich eine Verbindung zwischen meinem Router (D´Link, WPA Schlüssel wurde abgefragt) und dem Netbook herstellen. Auch bei einem Nachbarn (FritzBox) konnte ich mich anmelden, bzw hätte ich können wenn ich das PW gewusst hätte.

An was könnte das liegen? Gibt es einen unterschied zwischen WPA PSK und WPA?

Im Augenblick lauft sein netzwerk aber ungesichtert!!!


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2009)

bei mir hängt ein W501V an der Wand, nachem der 500 unzuverlässig war und durch T-Online schliesslich ausgetauscht wurde. Wlan hab ich mit WPA2 gemacht - und funktioniert seit kurzem auch mit Netbook und Win7/32 Home Premium. Win7 fragte bereits während der Installation den Netzwerkschlüssel ab ...


----------



## jan820813 (17 November 2009)

*Wpa 2*

Hi,
schau mal hier:

http://forum.fachinformatiker.de/security/84002-wpa-wpa-psk.html

Da ist eine recht gute Beschreibung der unterschiedlichen Verschlüsselungen.

Gruß Jan


----------

